# wg111v2 on imac? (wireless network)



## Whiteninja89 (May 10, 2004)

I have a wg111v2 usb wireless network adapter left over and I'm trying to get it to work on my imac G3. The imac G3 has OS 9.2.2 installed. I've been looking around but have found no help for this. Is it even possible?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Whiteninja89 said:


> I have a wg111v2 usb wireless network adapter left over and I'm trying to get it to work on my imac G3. The imac G3 has OS 9.2.2 installed. I've been looking around but have found no help for this. Is it even possible?


You'd need OS 9 drivers for it from the manufacturer. Do they exist on their webpage? If not, then no, it won't be possible.


----------

